# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Barcley - croisé épagneul - Né en 2005  - SPAE Evreux - Eure

## Ivory

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* BARCLEY
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 
 

DON LIBRE CAR TI LOU A + de 8 ANS.

Adorable loulou câlin, doux et gourmand.

Barcley est très peureux, il a vécu avec d'autres chiens dans des conditions difficiles. Tous ont été retirés.

Il était ok avec ses congénères jusqu'à ce qu'il soit attaqué par un chien.
Depuis Barcley peut être agressif avec un congénère.

Avant il vivait avec son frère (adopté) dans le même box et n'avait aucun problème avec les autres chiens.

Il sera très heureux avec quelqu'un de très patient qui l'apprivoisera en venant le voir, le sortir, le gâter (fromage!) en venant très régulièrement à la SPA.

Un jardin serait souhaitable car si les promenades ne sont pas possibles au début, il pourra sortir quand même.

Venez le voir, il est beau et très attachant.

Contactez Les Choupinous sur rescue pour plus d'infos car elle le connait bien ! 

SPAE- SPA de l'Eure
17 chemin Huest
27000 EVREUX

Accueil du Lundi au Samedi de 14h à 17h
Fermé le Dimanche et les jours fériés

contact par message privé dans un premier temps ou sur la page : https://www.facebook.com/SpaeEvreux

----------


## breton67

allez cette fois çi il faut que ce soit le tour de Barcley de trouver *sa famille 
*il attends depuis tellement longtemps ce petit bonhomme donnez lui sa chance enfinnnnnn ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/barcley-croise-epagneul-7-ans-spae-evreux-eure-79117/][img]http://i11.servimg.com/u/f11/12/66/44/17/barcle10.png[/img][/url]
```





J'ai aussi repris l'ancienne bannière, en y rajoutant l'age et le dept, comme ca vous aurez le choix




```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/barcley-croise-epagneul-7-ans-spae-evreux-eure-79117/][img]http://i11.servimg.com/u/f11/12/66/44/17/barcle10.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## momo

Il a blanchi le petit BARCLEY...
Pourvu que tu trouve enfin ta famille petit loup  ::

----------


## papillon68

merci Am Stram Gram  ::  ::

----------


## Ivory

Petit Barcley est toujours au refuge.... il attend sa famille patiente et calme.

----------


## les choupinous

Petit Barcley va bien.

je l'ai promené aujourd'hui et quand j'arrive dans le box c'est la grosse fête!

il a fait une bonne promenade en compagnie de Vibrato, labrador très gentil.

il a toujours besoin d'encouragements mais on y arrive. c'est un amour.

patience et amour: voilà ce qu'il lui faut.

vous gagnerez sa confiance avec des visites régulières. ::

----------


## les choupinous

QUELQUES PHOTOS DE LA PROMENADE D'HIER
PETIT BARCLEY A FAIT UNE GRANDE BALADE


SPAE EVREUX 14H 17H DU LUNDI AU SAMEDI

----------


## momo

Que ça fait plaisir d avoir de nouvelles photos de Barcley et de savoir qu on s occupe de lui en attendant qu il trouve ENFIN sa famille.
MERCI.

----------


## Ivory

¨PARTAGEZ SVP POUR LE MIGNON PETIT BARCLEY QUI ATTEND DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS UNE DOUCE ET GENTILLE FAMILLE !!!  ::

----------


## papillon68

toujours personne pour ce beau Barcley , n'y a-t-il pas une gentille famille pour lui offrir un doux foyer ???????,

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Pitchoun'

up !

----------


## papillon68

up pour ce petit Barcley il mérite un doux foyer

----------


## Young

Je viens juste de voir le post de Barcley. Pauvre toutou, il est sur le forum depuis 6 ans, et toujours pas d'adoptant.
Heureusement que vous êtes la pour qu'on ne l'oublie pas.
Peut-on diffuser dans d'autre forum ?

----------


## les choupinous

bonjour Young

comme vous l'avez lu Barcley est très peureux et donc la personne intéressée devra venir à plusieurs reprises pour gagner sa confiance et pour que cela soit possible...elle doit habiter dans l'Eure ou départements limitrophes....donc ok pour des forums mais attention à la situation géographique.  j'insiste bien là-dessus.

----------


## Young

Merci pour l'information. Je comprend.

----------


## maruska

personne dans l'Eure pour venir rencontrer ce joli petit chien et l'aider à se sociabiliser? Il ferait un bien beau toutou de compagnie. Aidez-le svp à sortir. ::

----------


## mikatila

Il est bien beau. Les chiens craintifs sont formidables. Ils sont très proches de leur maitre quand ils ont compris qu'il étaient à l'abri près de cet humain. Et après ils s'ouvrent au monde et ce sont de belles émotions.

----------


## Young

> Il est bien beau. Les chiens craintifs sont formidables. Ils sont très proches de leur maitre quand ils ont compris qu'il étaient à l'abri près de cet humain. Et après ils s'ouvrent au monde et ce sont de belles émotions.


Tout à fait d'accord. Ces chiens nous sont reconnaissants.

----------


## les choupinous

oui quand on adopte un chien peureux, on devient son protecteur et il y a un attachement très fort .
Barcley est un chien attachant, gentil, câlin et qui est un chenapan qd il s'agit de friandise! 
je m'en occupe 1 fois par semaine depuis 1an 1/2 et je l'ai vu progresser.
il donnera bcp de joie à celui ou celle qui lui offrira un foyer.

----------


## maruska

> oui quand on adopte un chien peureux, on devient son protecteur et il y a un attachement très fort .
> Barcley est un chien attachant, gentil, câlin et qui est un chenapan qd il s'agit de friandise! 
> je m'en occupe 1 fois par semaine depuis 1an 1/2 et je l'ai vu progresser.
> il donnera bcp de joie à celui ou celle qui lui offrira un foyer.


Alors pourquoi hésiter...quelle joie d'accorder du temps et de l'amour à un chien quand on s'aperçoit ensuite qu'il est heureux, qu'il a surmonté sa peur, que sans nous il serait toujours au refuge, sans espoir de sortir; Qui va tenter l'expérience du bonheur? ::

----------


## maruska

Barcley à la spa d'Evreux depuis plus de 6 ans!!! L'aider à prendre confiance, à s'épanouir...personne pour l'adopter et lui offrir un peu d'amour? Trésor de la même spa qui a eu le grand bonheur d'être adoptée après des années de box est devenue une petite chienne pleine de vie, la joie de vivre incarnée....grace à l'amour que lui porte sa maitresse...aidez-le  ::

----------


## maruska

allez, on se mobilise pour Barcley! Il faut qu'il sorte! Quel poids fait-il? Il doit faire partie des chiens moyens?

----------


## Ivory

PLUTÔT PETIT CHIEN ::

----------


## maruska

petite bouille d'amour un peu craintif cherche petit panier douillet chez maitre patient et protecteur pour reprendre confiance en la vie et partager promenades et calins (comme Trésor de la même spa et qui s'éclate maintenant avec une "maman formidable!) ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## les choupinous

:: Petit Barcley attend toujours!

certes Barcley est peureux mais il n'en n'est pas moins attachant et affectueux.
aidez-le à dépasser sa peur et l'amour fera le reste. il sera très reconnaissant .

osez venir le voir! sorti du refuge, Barcley s'habituera à son nouvel environnement et l'affection que vous lui donnerez l'aidera à prendre confiance.

c'est vraiment dommage de passer à côté de ce très gentil chien.

----------


## Pitchoun'

::

----------


## maruska

comme son regard est inquiet! Il n'a pas mérité d'attendre aussi longtemps! Un geste d'amour, venez le chercher, accordez lui un peu de votre temps et avec un peu de patience ce petit chien vous apportera plein d'amour!

----------


## breton67

le temps , les années passent et rien toujours rien pour toi bonhomme 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Farley

up pour le beau Barcley!

----------


## Pitchoun'

du nouveau ?

----------


## maruska

quelle galère pour ce beau petit chien un peu craintif! Plus de 6 ANNEES DE BOX!! aidez-le à sortir svp!

----------


## les choupinous

Barcley est toujours au refuge et est toujours ce petit chien adorable, gourmand, câlin mais toujours peureux.

un jardin me semble toujours indispensable pour qu'il puisse sortir en attendant qu'il s'habitue à son nouvel environnement.
il aura besoin de temps et de calme.


pas de nouvelles photos pour l'instant

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

re

----------


## maruska

Pour quelqu'un qui voudrait adopter Barcley : l'exemple de Tresor très craintive, qui vient de la même famille que lui, dans son nouveau bonheur avec une "maman" qui a su être patiente et l'amener sur le chemin de la découverte et du bonheur!... :: :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...0/page-24.html

----------


## arlette.vertet

salut Barcley...;je viens de lire les 11 pages de ton premier post, je vois qu'il y en a déjà 4 ici, et toujours rien. Je ne suis pas de ton département, et j'ai déjà fait le plein de loulous, mais je vais essayer de booster un peu ta destinée. Je t'ai mis en bannière à la place d'un loulou qui a été adopté depuis peu (Diablo). Il faut continuer d'y croire, Diablo avait 13 ans et pourtant il a réussi à plaire, alors pourquoi pas toi, petit Barcley. COURAGE

----------


## Ivory

MERCI beaucoup Arlette pour la bannière et les partages!! Merci aussi à toutes les autres personnes qui continuent d'y croire!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## maruska

merci pour la jolie bannière! Il y a bien quelqu'un de  ::  qui va passer par là!  ::

----------


## les choupinous

comme tous les samedis, promenade avec Barcley qui a encore fait des progrès.
il accepte d'explorer des nouveaux chemins .
toujours aussi adorable!

----------


## momo

Pas de photos de la promenade?

----------


## maruska

Il fait des progrès! C'est le moment de lui donner sa chance! Personne pour lui?

----------


## maruska

toute une vie en refuge c'est désespérant! ::

----------


## Mosca

Oui, dommage qu'il n'ait pas été adopté avec son frère... C'est pas juste. =(

----------


## maruska

pauvre Barcley, toujours là d'années en années, on se demande s'il sortira un jour! ::

----------


## maruska

:: ! en plus avec les vacances qui va lui donne rsa chance?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ouvrez lui votre coeur et votre foyer !  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

petit Barclay on ne t'oublie pas, nous, mais il y a tellement d'urgences en ce moment, et de copains à toi qui risquent leur vie, alors on finirait presque par t'oublier..;mais non, on s'y remet  :Smile:  câlins à lui

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Ouvrez lui votre coeur et votre foyer !


Qu'il connaisse le même bonheur que Trésor qui avait été retirée pour maltraitance avec lui

----------


## Pitchoun'

Toujours rien pour Barcley ? c'est pas possible, quelle injustice ! pourquoi est-il si invisible ?  ::

----------


## maruska

pauvre Barcley, s'il avait eu la chance de Tresor et une aussi patiente et aimante "maman"!

----------


## Ivory

On fait au mieux pour donner des nouvelles de nos loulous d'Evreux mais on donne quand même des nouvelles et des photos régulièrement, nous sommes sur le terrain physiquement et donnons beaucoup de notre temps à nos amours de la spa en allant les promener tous les samedi + en semaine dès que c'est possible et nous travaillons aussi alors merci de respecter nos actions, il y a 130 chiens à Evreux, nous ne pouvons pas être "partout". 
Voici une belle photo de Barcley en promenade.

----------


## maruska

merci pour cette belle photo très parlante où l'on peut bien juger de sa taille et comme il est mignon! Merci du fond du coeur de votre dévouement pour tous ces pauvres oubliés!  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

N'oubliez pas Barcley !  ::

----------


## fanelan



----------


## maruska

quelle tristesse de le savoir toujours et toujours au refuge! Certains chiens sont vraiment marqués par la malchance! Aidez-le svp à sortir!

----------


## breton67

L hiver approche a grands pas 
petit Barcley auras tu un beau Noel cette année ? 
svp ne l oubliez pas , 8 ans c est loin d etre vieux ,il est juste un peu plus agé? ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> Pour quelqu'un qui voudrait adopter Barcley : l'exemple de Tresor très craintive, qui vient de la même famille que lui, dans son nouveau bonheur avec une "maman" qui a su être patiente et l'amener sur le chemin de la découverte et du bonheur!...:
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...0/page-24.html


Barcley... petit chien qui a besoin de votre douceur pour commencer une nouvelle vie hors refuge
l'hiver va être là très bientôt...

----------


## maruska

Cela fait si longtemps qu'il attend désespérement! ::  ::

----------


## maruska

Personne pour lui donner sa chance et lui ouvrir sa maison? ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vegane7

C'est quoi son FB déjà ?

----------


## Ivory

Vegane il n'a pas de fcbk, si vous voulez vous pouvez lui faire un événement mais il faudra bien prendre en compte tout ce que Choupinou à dit, c'est la dame qui le sort depuis 2 ans tous les samedi et qui le connait très bien.

----------


## les choupinous

toujours là petit Barcley.
beaucoup de gens le remarquent mais ils bloquent sur son comportement peureux.
c'est bien dommage car une fois en confiance Barcley est un chien adorable.
quand j'arrive à son box, il me fait une super fête et a envie de sortir.
il a fait de gros progrès. et je suis persuadée que tout irait bien avec des gens calmes, patients ayant un jardin  pour lui permettre de sortir dehors , tranquillement. qui sait peut être accepterait il de faire un tour à l'extérieur mais je ne peux rien assurer. mais les chiens qui sortent de la spa parfois nous étonnent tellement!
venez le voir.

----------


## maruska

> mais les chiens qui sortent de la spa parfois nous étonnent tellement!
> venez le voir.


Absolument vrai j'en ai fait moi même l'expérience plusieurs fois et les posts sur rescue en témoignent!!

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## maruska

Merci Arden!
Revoir le lien de Tresor aussi peureuse que lui, venant de la même famille! Avec beaucoup de patience et d'amour c'est maintenant une petite chienne unique, bien dans ses patounes...donnez lui sa chance!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...ux-27-a-54640/

----------


## francesca75

Je remonte le post de Barcley. Un chien si adorable, presque toute sa vie au refuge, il est encore jeune, qu'il découvre l'amour d'une famille ::

----------


## maruska

Pas de nouvelles.....Apparemment Barcley se morfond toujours dans son box, toutes ces années en refuge alors qu'il est un peu craintif ne vont pas l'aider à progresser....  ::  ::  donnez-lui sa chance svp! Et si vous étiez son "père noël" cette année?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> et je suis persuadée que tout irait bien avec des gens calmes, patients  ayant un jardin  pour lui permettre de sortir dehors , tranquillement.  qui sait peut être accepterait il de faire un tour à l'extérieur mais je  ne peux rien assurer.


Choupinou Quand tu le sors il va bien à l'extérieur???? Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui le bloque Barcley??
il ne va jamais dans le grand parc devant la spa où il croise d'autres chiens??

En tout cas merci de lui offrir ces promenades, cet accompagnement

----------


## Pitchoun'

Que devient Barcley ?

Est-ce que ça bouge un peu pour lui ? ça en devient désespérant... ::

----------


## linda014

Oui c'est vraiment triste pour ce p'tit chien tout mignon

----------


## maruska

:: On veut encore y croire mais cela fait tellement longtemps qu'il attend! quelqu'un pour venir l'adopter? Presque 8 ANS  qu'il attend!

----------


## tarzandamour

Chers amis, de très bonnes nouvelles.
Le refuge est d'accord que Barcley vient chez moi. On attend le covoiturage, probablement aux "beaux jours"
par la vice-présidente qui va me le ramener.
Alors, encore qq mois de patience Barcley !!!!!
Je vais toutefois voir si on peut trouver un accord/possibilité pour qu'il parte plus tôt.

Qq'un descendrait direction Valence pour les fêtes ? début de 2014 ?
On peut toujours faire une proposition, ça ne coûte rien n'est-ce pas !

----------


## Daysie433

merci tarzandamour pour ce joli geste  :: 

en espérant que le co-voiturage sera trouvé plus tôt pour Barcley  :: 

voici un lien de site de co-voiturage animalier 

http://covoiturageanimalier.superforum.fr/

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tarzandamour Quelle surprise!!!! et surtout quel bonheur!!!!!!
Barcley mérité tellement lui aussi sa famille Et retrouver "sa soeur de galère" c'est plus que génial
Tu as ouvert un post dans les co voiturages??
Si possibilité de venir en train, vois avec Francinette
Quelle nouvelle Un cadeau de Noel pour tous ceux qui éspéraient et diffusaient pour Barcley
Et je pense que le bonheur que tu offres à Trésor a du influencer favorablement cette décision
UN GRAND MERCI A TOI

----------


## poppo

::  ::  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Un immense merci Tarzandamour !  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Quelle surprise ! Bravo Tarzan  ::

----------


## momo

Wahouuuuuuuuuuuu....Tarzandamour,c est super genial,trop beau,hyper hyper tout ce qu il est possible de dire lorsque l ont est HEUREUX  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Petit BARCLEY...tu ne le sais pas encore mais tu vas découvrir la signification des mots:BONHEUR JOIE AMOUR LIBERTE CALINOUS enfin tout quoi  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl: 

Quelle jolie surprise tu nous offre Tarzandamour  ::  :: 

Peut etre pourra t il quitter le refuge plus tot que prevu si un co voiturage se trouve!!!!

MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI.

----------


## tarzandamour

oui, c'est super  :: 
ma proposition de prendre Barcley date d'il y a qq mois. 
Avoir la réponse positive maintenant est donc une grande surprise pour moi aussi.

Merci pour le lien covoiturage animalier. Je vais d'abord demander si le refuge l'accepte. 

Si j'arrive à trouver un trajet pour monter personnellement, ça pourra accélérer le processus je pense bien. 

Allez, Je vous tiendrai au courant. Je vais demander le refuge sur les possibilités

----------


## breton67

souris pour assister a tes premiers pas vers le bonheur

----------


## breton67

allez encore une fois internet me fait des misères 
Marathomann merci de m avoir prévenue , enfin de m avoir mp :as tu vu ? ::  
et mon ordi qui rame,  rame j ai cru que jamais je n arriverais sur le post , mon coeur battait la chamade 
enfinnnnnnnnnnn petit bonhomme 
Tarzamandour merci ::  je n ais pas de mots c est Noel avant l heure pour moi et bien sur pour mon petit bonhomme , il y a quelques jours je disais ne plus y croire 
je voudrais avais je ecrit etre une petite souris pour assister a tes premiers pas vers le bonheur Barcley ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Et tu vas être obligée bientôt de changer ta bannière

----------


## les choupinous

desolée je ne réponds que maintenant au message de marathoman mais problème de santé.

j'ai réussi à emmener Barcley dans le pré face à la SPA et en forêt. il croise d'autres chiens: parfois ok parfois retrousse les babines.
et oui il fait des blocages, tout à coup il ne veut plus avancer. alors je le stimule, je trottine à coté de lui et il me suit, et parfois il faut un peu insister en le tirant un peu ou le soulever pour le remettre en route. (harnais pratique et pas dangereux pour ça!)

sinon il est adrable et quand il me fait la fête c'est un vrai bonheur!

----------


## francesca75

Wahou, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux tellement je suis heureuse pour lui. 
Pour Tarzandamour et Barcley  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

j'étais absente et je n'avais pas vu.....Tarzand'amour.....! C'est ......tout simplement merveilleux! Un vrai vrai conte de Noêl pour ce pauvre petit Barcley (qui ne se doute pas comme il va être heureux!) ENFIN la vraie vie pour lui!! Quand on voit comme petite Tresor s'est adaptée! Oui c'est une merveilleuse surprise et je suis sûre qu'avec autant d'amour, il progressera  très vite! Comme Breton, mon coeur s'attristait et je commençais à désespérer pour lui!
Tarzand'amour... ::  ::  :: !

----------


## arden56

SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!! croisons pour que les beaux jours ce soit avant Noel !!!


A tout hasard,  EVREUX............ et .............Valence  ??? c'est juste ?
juste si on voit un co voit passer par ici !

----------


## breton67

dis donc Marathonman t as fini de te payer de ma tete ? :: 
cette banniere ::  tu sais a quel point j ai pu suer dessus alors ne te moque pas :: 
Tarzamandour cela fait combien en Km pour que vous puissiez le chercher ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je pense que cela doit faire eviron 600 kms Peut être un peu moins
Tarzandamour tu as crée un post dans les co voiturages???

----------


## charvickro

::

----------


## momo

Pourquoi MARATHONMAN n est plus sur leforum?????

----------


## saïma

Super pour Barcley !!! Il y en a beaucoup qui pourront changer de bannières !!!

----------


## les choupinous

après une longue absence j'ai enfin pu revoir petit Barcley, sa p'tite bouille d'amour!
balade, papouillage, fromage et photos ::

----------


## maruska

petite bouille d'amour mais regard tellement triste! Merci pour les nouvelles! Des nouvelles concernant son éventuelle adoption?

----------


## saïma

> Chers amis, de très bonnes nouvelles.
> Le refuge est d'accord que Barcley vient chez moi. On attend le covoiturage, probablement aux "beaux jours"
> par la vice-présidente qui va me le ramener.
> Alors, encore qq mois de patience Barcley !!!!!
> Je vais toutefois voir si on peut trouver un accord/possibilité pour qu'il parte plus tôt.
> 
> Qq'un descendrait direction Valence pour les fêtes ? début de 2014 ?
> On peut toujours faire une proposition, ça ne coûte rien n'est-ce pas !







est-il déjà arrivé chez vous ? ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Patience patience !!!  :: 
Normalement Barcley viendra avec la vice-présidente. C'est prévu pour "les beaux jours".
Je vais voir avec elle si on peut trouver une autre possibilité, pour qu'il puisse partir plus tôt.

L'adoption est sûre, quoi qu'il arrive. 
Je vous tiendrai au courant, c'est promis.

----------


## France34

C'est dommage que personne ne se soit proposé pour amener BARCLEY chez TARZANDAMOUR pour qu'il passe Noêl dans sa nouvelle famille avec sa copine TRESOR ::  ! Il n'est pas tout jeune et le plus tôt chez lui serait le mieux ! ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> C'est dommage que personne ne se soit proposé pour amener BARCLEY chez TARZANDAMOUR pour qu'il passe Noêl dans sa nouvelle famille avec sa copine TRESOR ! Il n'est pas tout jeune et le plus tôt chez lui serait le mieux !


Il s'agit d'un accord avec le refuge, et donc pas de oui/non propositions de covoiturage.
Oui, il faut juste être un peu patient. Je vous dirai si une autre solution est trouvé.

bonne fin d'année à tous, prenez soin de vous en 2014. Quoi qu'il arrive, c'est l'année où Barcley va quitter son boxe.

----------


## Daysie433

*

bonne année 2014 à toi tarzandamour et toute ta famille et tes petits
gros bisous de notre part (ma tribu de 4 toutous, 3 minous et moi)*

----------


## mamilou

MAIS BON SANG IL EST ENCORE EN BOX QUAND VA T'IL EN SORTIR???  il n'y a pas d'accord de covoiturage pour qu'il sorte plus tôt?

----------


## Vegane7

Moi non plus je ne comprends pas...
Il faut qu'il sorte vite, il n'est pas jeune...

----------


## breton67

cela me fait mal au coeur pour lui aussi , tant d années déja de perdues alors que chez Tarzandamou il serait si bien au chaud et l hiver est loin d etre fini

----------


## Pitchoun'

Du nouveau ?  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> Patience patience !!! 
> Normalement Barcley viendra avec la vice-présidente. C'est prévu pour "les beaux jours".
> Je vais voir avec elle si on peut trouver une autre possibilité, ....
> 
> L'adoption est sûre, quoi qu'il arrive.


POUR TOUS : Je ne sais pas encore si un autre covoiturage sera possible.
En tout cas, si je ne donne pas de nouvelles, ça veut dire qu'il n'y a pas encore de changement dans la situation.
Alors, merci de votre compréhension et de patienter encore un peu.
On fait ce que l'on peut

----------


## breton67

on va croiser tres fort les doigts Tarzandamour et si besoin d aide ....... ::

----------


## les choupinous

bonjour 
voici quelques photos du petit Barcley prises samedi 22 février 2014.
Barcley va bien. j'ai hâte qu'il rejoigne sa nouvelle famille.

----------


## maruska

On attend avec grande impatience ce jour béni! ::  ::

----------


## momo

Je crois que nous sommes beaucoup à attendre que ce petit loulou rejoigne sa famille...

----------


## tarzandamour

Merci les Choupinous pour les photos  ::  Oui, nous attendons tous avec impatience.
Les beaux jours ne vont plus tarder et il pourra sortir finalement ! Faites-lui bien des caresses supplémentaires et chuchotez lui à l'oreille qu'il aura un panier au chaud bientôt, et des sorties tous les jours ;-)

----------


## breton67

alors petit Barcley ,ces valises ?????? 
j éspere que tout doucement il arrive le jour ou enfin sa cage va s ouvrir 
apres tant d années ,un jour semble une éternité

----------


## maruska

pourvu qu'ENFIN sa cage s'ouvre!!!! ::

----------


## momo

Quand doit il rejoindre Tarzandamour le petit BARCLEY svp?

----------


## tarzandamour

> Quand doit il rejoindre Tarzandamour le petit BARCLEY svp?


c'est prévu cet été qq part. Je n'ai pas plus de nouvelles. On attend encore...

----------


## breton67

oh bon dieu cela doit vous sembler bien long a vous aussi 
dommage tout ce temps perdu ou il serait déja en train de se faire caliner chez vous 
je croise fort pour que cela se décante

----------


## breton67

petit Barcley ,là je commençe a désésperer ???? 
y a t il moyen d aider meme en participant financièrement ? il est depuis si longtemps en cage , Tarzandamour lui ouvre sa porte depuis des mois et rien ??????????  ::

----------


## momo

Oui,quand pourra t il ENFIN rejoindre Tarzandamour????
Je ne comprend pas là!!!!

----------


## poppo

> Oui,quand pourra t il ENFIN rejoindre Tarzandamour????
> Je ne comprend pas là!!!!



+1

----------


## lilinea59

je me suis permise de diffuser en masse partout en France principalement en P.A., j'espère que cela aidera !
il est tellement mignon ce ptit loulou

----------


## tarzandamour

> je me suis permise de diffuser en masse partout en France principalement en P.A., j'espère que cela aidera !
> il est tellement mignon ce ptit loulou


LE PLUS VITE QU'IL POURRA SORTIR LE MIEUX CA SERA.
Donc largement d'accord de lui trouver un ADOPTANT qui pourra l'adopter direct au refuge. 

Je n'ai plus eu de nouvelles malgré qq mails/sms.

----------


## momo

Je ne comprend pas,le refuge était ok pour que petit BARCLEY vienne chez Tarzandamour...ils ne veulent plus?

----------


## saïma

> Je ne comprend pas,le refuge était ok pour que petit BARCLEY vienne chez Tarzandamour...ils ne veulent plus?



?

----------


## MALIN

Il me fait peine ce petit barcley....Je viens de diffuser à tous mes contacts....

----------


## maruska

il est pourtant dans "LES ADOPTES ET SORTIS D AFFAIRE" EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION et cela depuis des mois! ::

----------


## breton67

je m etais promis de ne pas lacher sa banniere avant qu il ne sorte , pauvre petit bonhomme je ne veux pas créer de polémique ,mais nom d un chien Tarzandamour est la seule a lui avoir ouvert sa porte et ce chien qui végete depuis des années est toujours en cage ; c est vraiment un non sens  ::

----------


## linda014

C'est quand même pas normal d'accepter une adoption et ne de ne pas y donner suite ... surtout que une de chez eux est déjà adoptée ... Ils n'ont pas le droit de te laisser sans savoir ... y'en a marre à la fin de cette P.A merde alors !

----------


## momo

Pensez vous que je puisse tel à Evreux demain afin de savoir pourquoi ils ne donnent pas suite à la proposition de Tarzandamour?

----------


## Daysie433

> Pensez vous que je puisse tel à Evreux demain afin de savoir pourquoi ils ne donnent pas suite à la proposition de Tarzandamour?


*
j'ai adopté mon petit caniche Lotus à la spae et Christine est charmante elle vous répondra momo*

----------


## momo

Je viens de tel à Evreux et la personne que j ai eu n était pas très aimable...
BARCLEY est toujours reservé pour Tarzandamour mais la vice présidente ne sait pas quand elle pourra faire une partie du trajet pour emmener le petit bonhomme...
Ils n ont pas l air de se donner les moyens de faire des efforts...peut etre que BARCLEY n a pas assez passé de temps derrière les barreaux!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Et pourquoi ne pas organiser un covoit dans ce cas ?

----------


## momo

Il faudrait leur demander...

----------


## Vegane7

> c'est prévu cet été qq part. Je n'ai pas plus de nouvelles. On attend encore...


Tarzandamour, c'est prévu cet été ?
Il faut organiser un covoit, voyez avec le refuge s'ils sont d'accord...
Cela fait plus de 3 mois que Barcley aurait dû vous rejoindre.

----------


## MALIN

Il serait bien de faire également une pré-visite ?????????????

----------


## tarzandamour

Je veux répondre à tous ceux qui ont réagi :

*promesse/accord d'adoption* : OUI, il y a qq mois, par la vice-présidente.
*COVOITURAGE PREVUE* : "aux beaux jours", donc qq part cet été. Ca sera fait *par la vice-présidente* du refuge
Pas de réponse à mes qq mails depuis. Nouveau mail parti aujourd'hui
*PREVISITE* : pas nécessaire. La vice-présidente nous connait : j'ai adopté TRESOR du même refuge

*AUTRE COVOITURAGE* : pas accepté / pas de réaction sur ma demande.

*@ MOMO* : merci d'avoir appelé le refuge. Au moins je sais qu'il est toujours réservé pour me rejoindre !

Je suis d'ailleurs d'accord de remettre BARCLEY sous "cherche adoptant", Continuer *les DIFFUSIONS*
Je préfère qu'il parte au plus tôt, alors s'il y a qq'un qui voudrait l'adopter direct au refuge, je donnerai mon accord au refuge.

Bien que je n'ai pas changé d'avis pour l'adoption de Barcley, ces derniers mois j'ai eu qq imprévus :
 j'ai trouvé un BA abandonné il y a 6 semaines qui est toujours chez nous en FA pour éviter le refuge. Et ma Lilou se déplace uniquement en chariot depuis qq mois. C'est vrai, ça fait bcp d'un coup. Mais tout *ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que Barcley est toujours au refuge*. 
Si vous avez des idées, remarques, conseils, je suis preneuse. (MP pour ne pas alourdir ce post ?) 
Pour moi aussi ça devient difficile de prévoir ce qui va suivre.

----------


## Vegane7

Tarzandamour, je vous conseille d'appeler la vice-présidente par téléphone plutôt que d'envoyer un mail.

----------


## maruska

quel grand coeur Tarzandamour! Votre porte est toujours ouverte à la misère, aux vieux toutous et depuis votre décision  d'accueillir Barcley d'autres "petites misères" ont tapé à votre coeur dont un handicapé! C'est merveilleux ce que vous faites! Vous ou un autre adoptant qui se présenterait le principal c'est que Barcley sorte au plus vite, il n'a que de trop attendu!

----------


## tarzandamour

> Tarzandamour, je vous conseille d'appeler la vice-présidente par téléphone plutôt que d'envoyer un mail.


je vais redemander son numéro au refuge. Avec la perte de mon téléphone j'ai perdu également son numéro de portable.

----------


## Ivory

Tarzan ne baissez pas les bras, vous êtes la seule chance de Barcley, patience pour avoir une réponse définitive mais on vous a dit oui, je ne vois pas pourquoi maintenant ce serai non, pas d'inquiétude, pas facile je sais, courage à vous et à bientôt pour de meilleures news  ::  
Natacha 

https://www.facebook.com/SpaeEvreux

----------


## les choupinous

tarzandamour pourquoi ne pas m'avoir demander des nouvelles?
je ne vous ai pas recontactée car la vice présidente semblait être en correspondance avec vous.
en mai je suis allée à l'assemblée de la SPA d'Evreux et j'ai parlé de Barcley: c'est toujours au programme pour que vous l'adoptiez et la vice présidente m'a encore dit cet après midi à la foire à tout de la SPA qu'elle vous l'amènerait courant juin.
pour les personnes qui se demanderaient pourquoi je n'ai pas conduit Barcley chez tarzandamour: problème de santé.
tarzandamour n'hésitez pas à me contacter.

----------


## tarzandamour

> tarzandamour pourquoi ne pas m'avoir demander des nouvelles?
> la vice présidente m'a encore dit cet après midi à la foire ... de la SPA qu'elle vous l'amènerait courant juin.


Merci Les Choupinous... J'avais fait confiance à la promesse.
En tout cas, on sait maintenant que Barcley va bien venir me rejoindre. Et bien que le temps a été long pour lui, l'important c'est que ça se fasse.
J'ai récupéré le tél portable de la vice-présidente par qq'un de Rescue. Si pas de nouvelles dans qq jours, j'enverrai un petit message.




> tarzandamour n'hésitez pas à me contacter.


je n'hésiterai plus  ::

----------


## les choupinous

la vice présidente a eu tes mails tarzandamour, elle me l'a dit mais n'a pas eu le temps de te répondre.
t'inquiète je ne lâche pas l'affaire. Barcley a trop besoin de toi. il faut qu'il te rejoigne pour s'épanouir ....quand je vois les vidéos de Trésor je suis pleine d'espoir pour lui.
à bientôt

----------


## MALIN

Ne pas avoir le temps de répondre quand on sait que petit barcley est au refuge depuis des années .............
Merci choupinous  de ne pas lâcher l'affaire......

----------


## breton67

cela fait- si longtemps que j ai sa banniere a ce petit bonhomme qui attends toujours  :: , il me tarde d en changer ce sera une gros gros bonheur  ::

----------


## fanelan

Je prends la bannière, en espérant que ce beau Barcley soit enfin au chaud dans SON panier et SA famille.

----------


## tarzandamour

Barcley a déjà 9 ans... né en 2005...

----------


## breton67

bon au risque de passer pour l emerdeuse de service ? svp qu en est il pour cette pauvre bete qui végete dans son box?
 juin est déja  bien entamé et toujours rien de précis 
les choupinous loin de m en prendre a vous :: je suis sure que vous seriez heureuse de voir Barcley enfin sortir mais il y a quand meme un probleme du coté refuge 
il n est p^lus si jeune que cela notre Barcley et chaque jour  qu il passe loin de Tarzamandour est un jour de perdu pour lui 
svp dites nous ce qu il en est ? merci d avance

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, ça commence à craindre un peu vu que Barcley n'est vraiment plus tout jeune  :Frown:

----------


## tarzandamour

sms envoyé à la vice-présidente.
Je vous dirai dès que j'ai une réponse

----------


## tarzandamour

Réponse reçue :

Barcley arrivera *entre fin juin et (en gros) 21 juillet*. 
Donc, merci de patienter encore un peu pour les détails.

Dès plus de précisions je reviendrai vous le dire  ::

----------


## breton67

merci tarzandamour bon sang je veux y croire , ce n est pas comme s il avait un ou deux ans 
trop de loulous d un certain age ne profitent plus d un bonheur trop longtemps attendu et c est cela qui me fait peur ,ce serait vraiment trop bete 
Tarzandamour

----------


## les choupinous

je suis comme vous tous: je n'en peux plus d'attendre....je le redis, si je n'avais pas eu mes problèmes de santé Barcley serait déjà chez tarzandamour. une autre bénévole et moi même avions fait le projet de l'emmener en mars ou avril mais vraiment je ne pouvais pas le faire et actuellement c'est encore trop tôt pour moi d'envisager le voyage.
les bénévoles et moi même comprenons votre inquiétude et nous parlons de Barcley chaque samedi en espérant que le p'tit père arrive maintenant rapidement dans sa famille.
je m'occupe de Barcley depuis que je suis arrivée au refuge et je sais très bien que ce loulou a besoin de connaitre enfin le bonheur d'être adopté...
j'espère que le prochain message sera un YOUPI de joie.

----------


## MALIN

vous allez penser que je suis "emmerdante" mais les co-voiturages existent !!!!! et pour rassurer Mme la Présidente une pré-visite aurait pu se faire........Enfin !!!! pauvre Barcley ....

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, pauvre Barcley.

----------


## tarzandamour

> Je veux répondre à tous ceux qui ont réagi :
> 
> *promesse/accord d'adoption* :  Renouvellement d'accord début juin 2014
> *COVOITURAGE PREVUE* : *par la vice-présidente* du refuge - PERIODE ANNONCEE : entre fin juin et 21 juillet (en gros)
> *PREVISITE* : pas nécessaire. La vice-présidente nous connait : j'ai adopté TRESOR du même refuge.
> 
> *AUTRES COVOITURAGES* : pas accepté par le refuge  / pas de réaction sur ma demande d'exception.


Je vous donnerai des nouvelles dès que la date est sûre.
On va voir si Trésor va reconnaître la vice-présidente, et comment elle va réagir avec Barcley.
Trésor est de toute façon une chienne très jalouse et possessive, mais elle fait du progrès tout doucement :-)

----------


## MALIN

et en plus Mme la Présidente vous connait Tarzan d'amour !!!!!comment peut-on refuser un co-voiturage ??? que de temps perdu ....

----------


## breton67

merci Tarzan une fois de plus pour votre ténacité

----------


## francesca75

Je suis sûre que Barcley sera bientôt dans sa famille et quelle famille :: . 
Il y coulera bientôt des jours heureux, j'en suis sûre.

----------


## breton67

il va pouvoir changer de nom et s appeller Désiré ce petit

----------


## tarzandamour

> il va pouvoir changer de nom et s appeller Désiré ce petit



 ::   D'ailleurs, j'avais pensé à un changement de nom... Au départ Barcley me faisait trop penser à une marque de cigarettes bien connue... bien qu'il y a une lettre pas pareil... mais bon, Désiré ? Breton67  !!! Et son orgueil de garçon alors ?   ::  

Mais, je vous invite à faire vos propositions, question de "tuer" le temps ? J'adore !!!!! Une fois Barcley arrivé, je verrai lequel lui irait le mieux

Qui après Désiré ???

----------


## mamilou

moi je propose IDEFIX , car la mienne est de pouvoir lire le plus vite possible ADOPTE  ::

----------


## MALIN

Des nouvelles ???????????????????????????????

*Je propose "Snif"*

----------


## tarzandamour

pas encore de date précise... encore un peu de patience  :: 

Résumé des noms proposés :
Désiré
Idéfix
Snif
Barry
Barney

qui d'autre ?

----------


## linda014

Bailey

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mirage  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> Bailey



haha, on part d'un nom proche d'une marque de cigarettes à un proche d'une liqueur. Va savoir, ça va peut-être le faire avancer en toute insoucience ?

----------


## tarzandamour

Mais où suis-je... je vais bien tout reniffler...

la vice-présidente et C du refuge, qui m'ont emmené en voiture, viennent de partir. Oui, j'ai été très sage, 
J'ai fait pipi et caca une fois que l'on s'est installés dehors avec café et gâteau au chocolat (mais je n'y avais pas droit !)

C'est bizarre, mais, ça va... en ce moment même je suis dans ma cage de socialisation et mes yeux se ferment. Je regarde ma nouvelle maîtresse quand mes yeux veulent bien se rouvrir un peu.
Le cadeau de Les Choupinous avec moi.







Nous avons voulu vous faire la surprise, vu tout ce temps qui est passé et bcp d'entre vous n'y croyaient plus.
GROS GROS BISOUS de MA part (Tarzandamour) et un grand merci à tous ceux qui n'ont pas oublié Barcley toutes ces années.

----------


## Daysie433

:: *   yess  !!! enfin arrivé le petit barcley 
bonne et heureuse retraite petit coeur*  :: 

 :: *merci tarzandamour*

----------


## maruska

çà c'est une nouvelle! J'avoue que je n'y croyais plus! Après toutes ces années de cage, il va lui falloir un temps d'adaptation mais je ne doute pas qu'il a trouvé la maison du bonheur chez vous tarzandamour! C'est Tresor qui va être un peu jalouse, elle partage une telle complicité avec vous! Mais la coquine devra s'y faire! ::   Plein de calinous à petit Barcley, c'est vraiment un gros soulagement pour moi!!

----------


## momo

Waouh....quelle jolie surprise tu nous fais là petit BARCLEY.
Te voilà enfin chez toi auprès de TRESOR,BO et les minous!!!!
Sans oublier ta merveilleuse maman...
Tu vas voir c est le paradis ou tu as posé tes pattounes

----------


## tarzandamour

Oui, et, changement de bannière pour pas mal de gens !!!!  ::

----------


## poppo

Cela égaie ce dimanche ou il n'arrête pas de pleuvoir des cordes , je déprimait mais la vous m'avez boosté Tarzandamour!

----------


## francesca75

*Super SuperSuper !!!!* :Pom pom girl: Je n'ai jamais douté un instant que Barcley n'arriverait pas dans sa nouvelle famille.
C'est émouvant de voir ses photos.
Une belle nouvelle qui met du baume au coeur. ::

----------


## arden56

oh la la quel bonheur !!!! enfin !!! presque 1/3 de sa vie en cage .... et mlaintenant chez Tarzan d'amour.... enfin le bonheur pour ce petiot !!
MAGNIFIQUE NOUVELLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tarzandamour

un peu plus d'images plus tard mais d'abord :

première mini-sortie, d'abord avec Trésor, ensuite à part avec BO. Pendant la balade avec BO et Trésor juste avant, je l'avais laissé seul dans sa cage de socialisation..
Ca s'est bien passé, il nous a suivi sans pb. Aussi pour rentrer. Bien-sûr à la laisse. 
Il a grogné qu'une petite fois sur BO, quand on a tourné sur le chemin très étroit entre hautes herbes et autres pousses.

Ici en train d'observer, juste avant la sortie



Ensuite, il a été témoin de la 2e douche de BO, à l'extérieur, ainsi que Trésor (mais elle en toute liberté  :: )

----------


## Ivory

je suis très très heureuse pour ti Barcley :Smile:   :: 

Immense merci à vous sa maîtresse au grand coeur, que du bonheur je vous souhaite, et longue vie à ti Barcley que nous noublierons jamais au refuge !!!

----------


## fanelan

Sois heureux petit coeur.

----------


## linda014

Très heureuse qu'il soit enfin dehors  ::  .. merci pour lui

----------


## MALIN

Mais c'est merveilleux...........Purée toutes ces années DE REFUGE...enfin la liberté grâce à une maman de cœur....Il ne faut jamais désespéré, il y a toujours une maman quelque part dans un petit coin de la France....la preuve, encore un beau sauvetage pour Barcley....
Je suis tellement contente.................UN TRES BEAU feu d'artifice .........
Si besoin d'aide tarzand'amour tu me contactes ....

----------


## tarzandamour

> Si besoin d'aide tarzand'amour tu me contactes ....


Alors un jour pour les vacances au bord de l'océan, j'adoooooooooore  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Première vidéo de Barcley (hier)

----------


## les choupinous

:: merci pour cette vidéo qui m'émeut énormément. Petit Barcley est sur le chemin du bonheur et j'espère qu'il va en profiter longtemps.
je suis très très heureuse pour lui et grand merci à toi tarzandamour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

euh va falloir que je change de bannière lol et c est tant mieux ::

----------


## fanelan

tellement heureuse pour lui, et je pleure, je pleure, j'attends de voir ce qu'il y a dans le cadeau  ::

----------


## momo

Vidéo très émouvante...petit BARCLEY tu es chez toi depuis toutes ces années passées derrière les barreaux.
Je pleure tellement je suis heureuse de ton bonheur.

----------


## Ivory

Très beau... émouvant oui... Merci !  ::

----------


## MALIN

*"Alors un jour pour les vacances au bord de l'océan, j'adoooooooooore "

quand tu veux....tu sera la bienvenue à Mimizan...*

----------


## tarzandamour

> j'attends de voir ce qu'il y a dans le cadeau


C'est un cadeau spécial et personnel de Les Choupinous, qui connaissait bien Barcley : 
Un tissu qu'elle portait souvent sur elle et,
il dort dessus  ::

----------


## les choupinous

:: petite larme d'émotion. bisous Barcley. à jamais dans mon coeur mais tellement heureuse pour toi que Tarzandamour t'ouvre le sien.


MERCI TARZANDAMOUR.  ::

----------


## fanelan

alors TARZANDAMOUR, tu aurais pensé que Barckley fasse couler autant de larmes de bonheur !

----------


## tarzandamour

> alors TARZANDAMOUR, tu aurais pensé que Barckley fasse couler autant de larmes de bonheur !


honnêtement non !!! Et je suis bien contente que bcp de gens le suivaient encore, et j'espère vont suivre ses nouvelles histoires.
Mais dans peu de temps je vous demanderai de suivre qu'un seul post : celui de Trésor. Ca me fera moins de "travail", et comme on est tous dans la même famille  ::  ...

D'ailleurs, j'ai commencé à l'appeler par Barry, Benny, Benji (Ben s'il grandit encore un peu  :: , un moment je pensait Buffy... mais Benny ou Benji lui vont mieux je trouve, il est doux et ce nom sonne doux dans mes oreilles.
Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## fanelan

J'ai eu un Benji adorable !

----------


## francesca75

Mais est ce qu'il répond a son nom Barcley ?

----------


## tarzandamour

j'ai testé les différentes sonorités auxquelles il répond (réaction oreilles, regard).
Et le *Be*...*y* font qu'il écoute aussi bien que son vrai nom  :: 

Pour son vrai nom, je ne sais même pas vraiment s'il y répond complètement, il est encore tellement absorbé par les nouveautés et par moi que je n'ai pas vu la différence avec les autres essais.

----------


## momo

BENJI je trouve que c est sympa et doux comme nom...

----------


## tarzandamour

Ma petite mamie chat Chloé vient de partir au ciel.
La véto, venue à la maison, demandait comment s'appelait ce nouveau chien. J'ai donné les 2 dernières versions et son 1e nom. 
Elle aussi a flashé de suite  :Smile:  Alors, dorénavant
*Barcley s'appelle*

_BENJI_  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Après ce baptême, je vous demande *d'aller directement sur le post de TRESOR*, du même refuge, et adoptée par moi en août 2012. 
Pour de nouvelles aventures de *BENJI* et Trésor : (+ photos & vidéos  :: )

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-sortis-daffaire-141/tresor-x-teckel-nee-2005-retiree-pour-maltraitanc-depuis-2006-spae-evreux-27-a-54640/*

rajout : je viens de regarder sur inet ;-)

"D'apparence énergique et virile, Benji   dégage une impression de force, de confiance en soi et un certain magnétisme. Mais ne nous laissons pas impressionner par cette façade : certes, Benji   est dynamique, entreprenant, décidé et même parfois bourru ou cassant, mais c'est aussi, et surtout, *un tendre.*" ....

et voilà ce qui suffit pour aujourd'hui : tendre, ça il l'est !!!

----------


## breton67

Que dire ? Je viens de me connecter et assise devant ma tablette j ai les larmes qui coulent
Tarzandamour un imense merci avec tout ce que comporte ce petit mot 
Cette vidéo  , ce regard encore tout perdu , comment ne pas fondre
Je vous souhaite tout le bonheur du monde et qu il dure longtemps , tres tres longtemps

----------


## MALIN

Sonja tu devrait aller voir les vidéos sur le post de Trésor...........te connaissant tu vas remplir une bassine de larmes !!!!!

----------


## breton67

J y suis allee Raymonde et peut etre pas une bass ine , mais  oui j en ais pleure d emotion Mais j ai essaye par deux fois de poster  et chaque fois mon message partait je ne sais ou 
Je  vais remettre cela  c est tout simplement phénoménal la  vitesse d adapation de BENJI
BRAVO TARZANDAMOUR

----------


## tarzandamour

Aujourd'hui nous avons reçu la carte i-Cad. Benji est officiellement domicilié dans sa nouvelle maison  :: 
La suite de son parcours donc sur le post de Trésor.


*http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-sortis-daffaire-141/tresor-x-teckel-nee-2005-retiree-pour-maltraitanc-depuis-2006-spae-evreux-27-a-54640/*

----------


## tarzandamour

Au cas où certains ne suivent pas Barcley (Benji) sur le post de Trésor. Le voici 

https://youtu.be/aq1D1tGF5Cc

----------


## Daysie433

*question parfum ils n'ont pas les mêmes valeurs que nous*  ::

----------


## linda014

On dira qu'il se détend ... Lol

----------


## momo

Tu devais sentir super bon petit BENJI...
Tu en as de la chance Tarzandamour.

----------


## tarzandamour

Haha, c'est sûr que j'ai de la chance !!!!! Une crotte de cheval déjà un peu sèche  :: 
(la première fois avec la bouse de vache toute fraîche c'était bien pire, tu te souviens de cette vidéo ?)

----------


## tarzandamour

*Il y a UN AN déjà que Benji est parti du refuge pour venir vivre chez nous.*

Sa dernière nuit au refuge, est-ce qu'il aurait même pu rêver de :
balades dans la nature, et ça en toute liberté ? Se promener en laisse au village ? aller dans l'eau, se promener à côté d'un grand BA, rencontrer des chats et se faire taper sur les doigts par la petite Trésor dès qu'il grogne trop, se raidisse trop, est trop intéressé par les chats ?

Benji a perdu qq dents depuis, il lui reste qq molaires et 1 croc
Les rencontres avec autres chiens lors balades toujours impossible, idem avec petits enfants qui courent trop si MR Benji n'est pas ZEN à ce moment. Il doit y voir un danger, ou une proie ? ;-)

Mais, MR Benji écoute assez bien quand je dis un grand NON, ou quand je le rappelle.
Et c'est un hyper collant-tendre. Si seulement il pouvait encore se détendre un peu plus avec les autres.
mais, progrès aussi avec d'autres humains, tant que les présentations se font en douceur et sans brusquerie. Benji reste un petit chien avec traumatisme, mais tellement heureux en liberté et lors des caresses, dans son panier avec ses yeux plein de douceur. J'ai encore bon espoir pour plus de progrès. 
Allez Benji, on va y arriver !!!!!!!




.

----------


## fabienne h

Merci de prendre soin de lui, d'avoir la patience. 
Cela fait plaisir de le voir comme ça.

----------


## maruska

j'adore la photo dans la corbeille jaune! Oui un grand merci de l'avoir sorti de sa prison et de lui donner autant d'amour!  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Benji quand il avait encore ses 2 crocs d'en bas
C'était il y a un mois.

Il me fait penser ici à ce chien célèbre (le rond autour de l'oeil)... vous voyez duquel je parle ?
ces brins qui restent collés après des roulades peuvent donner de belles images parfois :-)

----------


## MALIN

Couché dans la caisse jaune, il a un beau petit bidon!!!!

----------


## tarzandamour

Un an d'adoption, ça fait du bien !!

https://youtu.be/3sknYYcWX4g

----------


## tarzandamour

*DERNIER CROC de Benji,* trouvé dans son panier tout à l'heure.
(C'est Trésor qui jouait avec, le mâchouillait. Je suis allée voir ce qui faisait ce petit bruit entre ses dents  :: )





Restent maintenant 3 molaires. Encore bon pour croquer les croquettes.
On devrait déjà commander son dentier ???  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*pauvre benji, va falloir mouiller ses croquettes, bon anniversaire pour tes 1 an d'adoption déjà !* ::

----------


## tarzandamour

*A l'adoption de Barcley devenu Benji, j'avais dit de ne plus utiliser ce post.
Mais, pour ne pas trop rallonger celui de Trésor, j'ai décidé de revenir ici pour toute chose qui concerne uniquement Benji

PREMIERE : 
hier promenade avec 1 maman et 2 petits enfants !!!
Benji n'aime pas quand les enfants sont turbulents, qu'ils se rapprochent trop vite ou avec du bruit, mais il est allé les reniffler quand ils étaient calmes et a accepté aussi la main tendu par l'enfant (2,5 ans et 1 an) et l'a renifflée.
Sinon, les grognements et "attaques" restent toujours là. Petit chien à prendre avec des pincettes  
*

----------


## Daysie433

*coucou tarzandamour

le caractère de Benji ressemble à celui de mon petit caniche lotus lui aussi adopté à la spa d'évreux....il y avait des jours où on ne pouvait pas l'approcher et des jours où il était un amour de toutou.....on a beau dire le refuge n'arrange pas leur caractère.

caresses à ton petit gremlins Benji, à Bo et gros bisous pour toi*  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

*QUOI ,  Friandises en vue ???????? 

*

----------


## fabienne h

Ohhh, ils sont tous pareils !

----------


## tarzandamour

> Un an d'adoption, ça fait du bien !!
> 
> https://youtu.be/3sknYYcWX4g



Vous avez bien vu ti Benji dans cette vidéo ? Trop craquant !

----------


## tarzandamour

Bonjour à tous,
*un peu de vérité et une vidéo composition de Benji: "Benji et tout ce qu'il aime"*

https://youtu.be/t_7-8FJLjHM  : *Benji au mieux dans la nature !*

*La vérité ?* Bien que Benji a fait du progrès, il y a encore bcp de moments difficiles.
(correction) J'ai enlevé ce texte. Je vais me débrouiller car je ne pense pas avoir des propositions (d'accueil) par ce post.

*L'idée est (était) de l'emmener voir un vétérinaire qui fait de l'homéopathie uniciste.* Il y a un pas loin de chez moi. Ca avait bien réussi pour un chat dans le passé. J'espère que ça va pouvoir aider Benji également. Ca peut aider au comportement, au stress, aux traumatismes.
En tout cas, je suis arrivée un peu à mes limites dans l'éducation 
(Correction 12/1 : en train d'essayer de nouvelles approches)

----------


## Daysie433

*j'ai le même problème au dehors avec mon caniche snif, il essaie d'attaquer tout ce qui bouge*  :: 

*cela fait 6 ans 1/2 que je suis obligée de le sortir en essayant de ne croiser aucun animal et si cela arrive je dois faire demi-tour afin d'éviter les conflits*  :: 
*
je pense qu'il a eu de la chance de tomber sur moi car n'importe qui, à cause de ce problème, l'aurait ramené au refuge car pas sortable en ville.

par contre, contrairement à Benji, c'est un amour avec "ceux de la maison" jamais un grognement, ni une attaque, que ce soit envers les chats ou les chiens, là je peux dire que je suis très fière de lui.

dehors je ne doute pas qu'il "croquerait en vrai" les chats qu'il croise ou qu'il attaquerait les autres chiens.* :: *

il a 17 ans à présent et il ne changera sans doute plus mais je dois dire que c'est le plus attachant et câlin envers moi....il me regarde sans cesse et reste collé toujours à 50 cm de moi ou contre moi.*  :: 

*je te souhaite donc bon courage car je comprends très fort la patience que cela implique*  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

*Merci Daysie, ça fait toujours du bien de se sentir compris, qq'un qui a vécu la même chose, ne serait-ce qu'en partie.
Car vrai, en général on raconte les belles histoires, les jolis côtés des adoptions, les améliorations.
Mais j'avais vraiment besoin de m'exprimer sur le sujet et de demander un peu conseil aussi.

Benji aussi est un amour et ne voudrait que rester à mes côtés tout le temps, son regard c'est comme celui de ton petit Snif.
Mais le progrès est là, c'est incontestable. Il avait un long chemin à faire, donc logique, ça ne se résout pas en un an et qq mois.
Croisons les doigts pour que l'homéopathie uniciste va pouvoir l'aider.
*

----------


## tarzandamour

Je pensais placer Benji temporairement ailleurs.
Mais , aucune proposition. Retour refuge, même temporairement, reste difficile à envisager.

Trésor a un gros pb de souffle au coeur qui s'aggrave.
Elle a fait un 1e arrêt cardiaque il y a une semaine. Heureusement que je l'ai vu et que j'ai pu l'aider. 
Depuis elle a une dose supérieure (médoc) pour l'aider, et un diurétique en plus.

Auj'hui BO a été en Club Canin pour la première fois.
Ca m'a donné qq idées pour éduquer autrement Benji. Je vais essayer en attendant.
Il a fait du progrès, sans aucun doute, mais il procure régulièrement bcp de stress pour Bo, Trésor ET pour moi. Et pour Trésor, s'énerver dans son état ne lui fait pas du tout du bien !!!
C'est par fatigue générale et par inquitétude pour Trésor aussi que j'avais envisagé d'éloigner momentanément Benji.

Bon, en attendant de trouver une solution, j'essaie de la trouver à la maison. Garder l'espoir, pratiquer le ZEN, et être inventive pour trouver chaque fois d'autres astuces pour avancer. 
Mais vrai, ce n'est pas toujours facile. C'est que BO aussi a encore besoin d'éducation, et c'est vrai, en disant que Benji pouvait venir chez moi, BO n'était pas prévu hein (vous vous souvenez, c'est un chien trouvé sur la route !) - Restons optimistes ! 
J'avoie que j'ai bien besoin d'un peu de vos remontées-de-moral, de votre soutien.
Se sentir seule devant trop de problèmes ce n'est pas toujours évident.

Voilà tout.
Bientôt qq photos/vidéos, promis.

----------


## momo

Pas facile de gérer les petits problèmes de nos loulous....je pense aussi que remettre BENJI au refuge meme provisoirement n est pas une bonne idée.

Peut étre le séparer le plus possible de TRESOR si c est possible bien sur...
Avec BO ça va ou s est tendu aussi?
Eviter les sorties avec les 3 loulous de façon à ce que TRESOR apprécie ses petites ballades sans stress....
Je sais,c est facile à dire mais peut étre pas évident à faire.
J éspère que tu trouveras une solution afin de préserver la petite TRESOR.
Courage et de gros bisous à tout le monde.

----------


## tarzandamour

> Peut étre le séparer le plus possible de TRESOR si c est possible bien sur...
> Avec BO ça va ou s est tendu aussi?
> Eviter les sorties avec les 3 loulous de façon à ce que TRESOR apprécie ses petites ballades sans stress....
> .


Merci MOMO.
J'ai déjà commencé avec qq sorties séparées. Benji accepte.
Quand on part sans lui, il reste seul dans la véranda. Mais hier je l'ai trouvé dehors !!!
On était parti pour le premier cours de BO en centre, et j'avais emmené Trésor.
Je ne sais même pas par où il a pu sortir !!!!!!!!!! Un vrai mystère. C'est une véranda pas complètement fermée et très vieille, je me demande même s'il n'a pas pu grimper pour passer par le haut ou par les montants du petit balconnet, mais ça voudrait dire qu'il a sauté). Je vais vérifier en sortant avec Trésor et Bo, mais en restant à côté.

Les séparer à la maison c'est difficile.
Avec BO ça va. C'est que Benji a ses moments où il fait le coq, grogne et c'est là où il stress aussi les autres. Trésor "défend" et le met à sa place. Bo parfois, mais Bo reste un bon chien calme en général.
C'est vraiment Benji qui, si trop d'émotions, de mouvement, ne gère pas bien malgré le progrès.
Oui oui, progrès, car il peut passer à côté de Bo (ouverture porte donc proximité) sans grogner maintenant.
Et son panier est à côté de celui de BO depuis peu. Et une fois couché, ça va bien aussi.

Je te souhaite, comme à tous qui lisent ceci, un très bon REVEILLON !!!!!!

----------


## momo

De rien Tarzandamour,j éspère que déjà le fait de pouvoir faire les ballades à TRESOR sans BENJI va lui permettre
de pouvoir se détendre....
D après tes explications,BENJI est un petit malin(sortir de la veranda)
Chez toi,il faudrait que tu mette BENJI seul dans une pièce à chaque fois que tu vois qu il l embète et stress TRESOR.
Malheureusement,je ne te suis pas d une grande aide,je t apportes simplement de petits conseils.

Pas de fète pour moi ce soir....chez moi tranquille.
Lundi je rentre à l hôpital et je me fais opérer mardi matin...
Mes petits chats vont me manquer car je reste hospitalisée minimum une semaine...

----------


## tarzandamour

Oui Momo, Benji est un vrai petit MALIN !
Je le met à part un moment quand il ne veut pas se calmer à ma demande et avec mon aide.
Alors il aboit comme un forcené, mais je ne le fais pas entrer avant qu'il ne se taise. pffffffffffffffffff les oreilles, pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff l'exercice de ZEN  :: 

Courage à toi.
Passer une soirée tranquille lors du Réveillon, c'est pas mal non plus !
Gros bisous marraine de coeur

----------


## tarzandamour

*Dernières nouvelles de Benji !
*
Il a eu son *tout premier rdv en club canin !!!!!!!* Grâce aux cours pour BO, il bénéficie du voyage.
Bon, il est dans un groupe un peu trop avancé pour lui, mais on simplifie les exercices tous les deux  :: 
*Alors, ce Benji  !!!* Tout penaud, *ASSIS* : oui, faut appuyer un peu sur les fesses car tellement impressionné qu'il n'entend plus grand chose. *RESTE* : sans AUCUN PROBLEME !!! Tellement impressionné qu'il reste bloqué tout tremblant dans la position où il se trouve, même le *DEBOUT*  ::  Bien-sûr, en sécurité à côté de moi, faut pas que je m'éloigne. Mais, j'ai essayé de me mettre devant lui en tenant la laisse. Et après qq essais il est resté assis aussi ! *PAS BOUGER !!! Bien Benji !*

*Si penaud, mais ça ne l'a pas empêché de happer vers quelques chiens pendant les marches tous ensemble.* 
Quand les autres étaient en exercice de pas bouger à distance, nous avons slalomé tout ce beau monde avec Benji. 
*Toujours pas possible de le faire coucher* sur commande. Même pas à la maison.

Il a toutefois voulu happer la monitrice qui a rapproché sa main au dessus de sa tête. C'était trop demander à notre Benji dans ces circonstances. Mais, il est resté assis à côté de moi.

Deux Benji's co-existent dans ce petit corps !!! Le mignon tout penaud, et l'angoissé, le peureux, l'anxieux.
Photos une prochaine fois j'espère.
Croisez les doigts avec nous pour que ce Benji trouve un peu plus de sérénité (et moi aussi  :: )

----------


## Daysie433

::  :: * courage à tous les deux et gros bisous*

----------


## fabienne h

Super de vous investir comme cela, pour lui, pour vous. De toute façon ces cours permettent, en dehors de Benji, de prendre des leçons de "bonne conduite" et nous en retirons toujours quelque chose.

----------


## tarzandamour

> Super de vous investir comme cela, pour lui, pour vous. De toute façon ces cours permettent, en dehors de Benji, de prendre des leçons de "bonne conduite" et nous en retirons toujours quelque chose.


Oui Fabienne, c'est bien ce que l'on espère  
 Le moindre progrès serait déjà un grand pas pour Benji.
C'est vrai que dans un club on ne vous jugera pas sur des comportements un peu limites car nous sommes là pour les améliorer. Et la proximité des autres chiens, un peu de mimitisme et voilà !
Dehors c'est autre chose, mais comme pour BO, ça serait ma fièrté et est devenu mon défi personnel de montrer que l'on peut faire progresser des chiens dans lesquels on ne croyait plus.
Comme débutante dans la matière c'est tout un programme  ::

----------


## fabienne h

Tenez nous au courant !

----------


## tarzandamour

Je remets cette petite vidéo de Benji et "tout ce qu'il aime" (oct 2015)


https://youtu.be/t_7-8FJLjHM

----------


## tarzandamour

"maman" de retour !!!!!!!!!!! 
Ah, je me détends dans ses bras, c'est le bonheur.
Je m'installe, et quelques caresses suffisent pour que tous mes muscles se relâchent et que mon corps flotte

Elle me dit qu'alors je suis si bébé, si tranquille et calme. Même quand BO est à côté, l'appel des caresses est plus fort que mon appréhension d'être à côté de lui.





Lundi mon prochain cours au Centre Canin !

----------


## maruska

oh! trop mignon la deuxième photo! On le sent "tout mou" tellement il semble détendu! Pourquoi a-t-il toujours sa petite langue sortie?

----------


## tarzandamour

> oh! trop mignon la deuxième photo! On le sent "tout mou" tellement il semble détendu! Pourquoi a-t-il toujours sa petite langue sortie?


La langue sort car il n'a plus de crocs, ni aucune dent devant
il reste que quelques molaires pour croquer encore qq croquettes  ::

----------


## fabienne h

AAAAAAAHHHHH,
Après une semaine de cours intensif, un câlin dans les bras de ma maman, complètement abandonné. 
Un moment de pur bonheur, pour les deux....

----------


## momo

Il n y a rien de mieux qu un gros calinou dans les bras de sa maman...

----------


## tarzandamour

On se regonfle à bloc. 3e cours en Club Canin pour Benji :

Il a accepté les friandises pour récompense (premier cours RIEN voulu ! Ca pour un GRAND GOURMAND montre tout son stress)
Il s'est assis (assez souvent) sur commande. (Premier cours : fallait appuyer lourdement sur ses fesses, il n'entendait plus rien)
Il a sauté l'obstacle plus facilement (Premier cours : n'avait rien compris  :: ) Et même avec un certain plaisir.
Il a fait le rappel SANS LAISSE (la monitrice est resté à côté de lui, je me suis éloignée à au moins 20 mètres et... AU PIED ! Le voilà parti pour venir vers moi (bon, pas au pied, il m'a dépassé pour faire pipi contre la barrière juste derrière moi  : NON, pas là Benji !). Mais il n'est pas parti voir les autres chiens. Déjà pas mal.
Il a moins grogné / mouvement d'attaque vers les autres en passant tout près.
Assis au pied il n'arrêtait pas de tourner dans la direction de la voiture où BO observait par la fenêtre, ou vers tout autre mouvement. Vers la fin du cours encore plus DUR DUR de rester concentré.
Toujours pas de COUCHE pour Benji...

Hélas, pas encore de photo. Bientôt j'espère.

----------


## momo

Bravo BENJI pour ces petits progrès....continu petit loulou.

----------


## tarzandamour

petite photo de promenade-avant-cours
MAIS OU EST DONC BENJI ??????? 



Et une encore un peu endormi

----------


## fabienne h

Ah merci pour les photos de notre petit voyou !

----------


## tarzandamour

"Qui pourrait le garder.... ? ...."

J'ai enlevé le texte de ce post, Benji ira en pension, donc plus besoin de chercher. merci

----------


## momo

J éspère que tu vas trouver une nounou petit loulou...

----------


## tarzandamour

Ici Benji ce mois de mai au lac de Paladru

----------


## momo

Trop mignon avec sa petite langue qui pend...

----------


## tarzandamour

> Trop mignon avec sa petite langue qui pend...


oui moque toi bien chat mignon, maintenant que Benji n'a plus de crocs vous êtes en sécurité

----------


## momo

Tu as trouvé une nounou pour les vacances?

----------


## tarzandamour

Coucou Tata Momo 

Mon Tarzandamour m'a dit que j'allais probablement une semaine en pension.
Elle a déjà envoyé un mail pour savoir s'il y avait de la place.
Je ne comprends pas, elle me dit que je suis un peu difficile pour que quelqu'un veuille me prendre à la maison...
Mais, elle m'a aussi dit que j'aurai 2 sorties par jour,
un box grillagé, ça je n'aime pas du tout, mais je pourrai avoir mon propre coussin avec les odeurs de la maison.
Et j'aurai une petite cour qui ferait parti de mon box pour marcher un peu et être dehors.

Tout ça m'inquiète bien-sûr, mais Tarzandamour vient me chercher ensuite,
je n'ai pas encore compris ce qui va m'arriver, mais je n'ai pas de choix hein.

----------


## poppo

Merci mille fois Tarzandamour pour tout ce que vous faites pour ce chenapan. Vraiment désolée de ne pas pouvoir aider mais avec mes 4 chiens et chat... :: 

Il en a de la chance de vous avoir.

----------


## momo

Oh petit BARCLEY,ton message me touche beaucoup et si j avais pu te garder durant cette semaine, je l aurais fais de bon coeur...mais ne t inquiète pas, ta maman ne t abandonne pas, elle reviendra récupérer son petit loulou. Bisous petit coeur.

----------


## tarzandamour

Ca y est, réservation faite. BENJI va aller en pension.

Et Benji en dit quoi ? :  
Pauvre chou, aussi pour moi ça sera une première !
mais une fois que j'irai le chercher, suis sûre qu'il va se dire  :  ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::

----------


## momo

Dommage que personne ne puisse t accueuillir petit BENJI....
La pension a l air pas mal d après ta maman et puis tu seras super content de la retrouver à son retour.
BO et TRESOR partent avec toi Tarzandamour?

----------


## tarzandamour

Oui, Bo et Trésor viennent avec moi et je chercherai une nounou sur place à l'occasion.
Toute une aventure, jamais partie avec 2 chiens avec une partie en camping !
Il y aura des moments  :: 
Bo a une toute nouvelle muselière pour éviter d'évt pb avec les gens.
Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir. S'il met dans sa tête de devoir défendre un peu trop la tente quand une gentille voisine passe de trop près ...  ::   Ca ne l'empêchera pas d'avertir par aboiements

----------


## Roukmoutt

Alors super vacances à vous tous....très prudent la muselière... Vu la fougue de BO, qui te protègeras .... Je te souhaite à toi et tes 4 pattes de belles, belles vacances... On se réjouit des news...

----------


## tarzandamour

Benji est fin prêt. Il a eu son vaccin supplémentaire pour toux de chenil.
Le vétérinaire m'a proposé des cachets pour l'aider à être plus serein. Ca peut aussi aider à l'éducation.
Mieux pour nous, pour les sorties, pour qu'il puisse enfin mieux profiter de tout, mais surtout pour mieux vivre notre séparation temporaire.

Il a eu son premier cachet hier soir.

OH BARREAUX !!! C'est CA les vacances ?   :: 
(mais je pars le coeur léger)

----------


## maruska

BONNES VACANCES Tarzandamour! Petit Benji sera sûrement un peu stressé mais on ne fait pas toujours ce que l'on veut!  ::

----------


## momo

Oui,bonnes vacances Tarzandamour....
Et toi petit BENJI,ne t inquiètes pas,ta maman reviendra vite te rechercher....

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonnes vacances, photos de ton Trésor , et de BO avec la muselière... On attends..

----------


## tarzandamour

Merci chers ami(e)s !
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles, c'est promis !!!!

----------


## tarzandamour

Merci les ami(e)s
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles, promis !!!
 ::

----------


## tarzandamour

_... petite Trésor pour toujours dans mon coeur...


_Tiens bon Beni, demain c'est le grand jour !!!
J'irai te chercher dans ta pension !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tarzandamour

Je ne l'avais pas encore vu, car il n'était pas dans son box, celui où je l'avais laissé en partant
mais lui, il m'a vu !!!! Et ensuite je l'ai entendu !!!!!!!!!! Il était juste devant moi dans le parc  ::

----------


## poppo

Ça c'est de l'amour avec un grand *A* !!!! ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

trop mignon! Comme il va apprécier sa maison à nouveau! ::

----------


## Daysie433

*super les retrouvailles ! j'imagine le bonheur ressenti par Benji*  :: *et toi*

----------


## momo

Trop content de retrouver sa maman le petit BENJI....ça c est bien passé à la pension?

----------


## tarzandamour

Eh oui, Benji a été bien content de retrouver sa maison.

Sa voix est complètement rauque d'avoir trop aboyé,
il avait maigri un peu et développé une bonne couche de pellicules (comme à son habitude tous les 2 à 3 mois, mais là en 10 jours...), 
il a eu une copine jusqu'à la veille avec qui il sortait en parc.
Selon les gens de la pension ça s'est bien passé.

Et, en sortant du parc, dans le couloir qui donne accès aux box, j'y étais pour l'accueillir. Après m'avoir dit bonjour tout excité, il a couru vers sa "maison" temporaire, je l'ai suivi, et j'ai dit : "ah, il veut me montrer où il a vécu ?"  Et il a commencé a gratter dans sa grande gamelle d'eau, est revenu en courant me dire bonjour et rebelote, retour en courant vers la 2e grande gamelle d'eau d'où il a aussi gratté toute l'eau. Et ça juste au moment où la personne qui m'accompagnait me disait qu'il aimait bien s'amuser avec son eau. Eh oui,  

Hélas, l'appareil de photo était déjà rangé

Il a bcp dormi, et m'a suivi de près lors de mes déplacements à la maison  .

----------


## tarzandamour

*Joyeux Anniversaire BENJI !!!!!!!!!!!*

*11 ANS  

**Ta vie a bien changé après le refuge
et maintenant déjà ton 2e anniversaire en liberté* *


*

----------


## maruska

un très joyeux anniversaire petit Barcley!  Tu as eu la chance d'être choisi! Tant de pauvres toutous n'auront jamais leur famille!
Profites bien de ta vie! Petite tresor doit beaucoup te manquer?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est vraiment chou ton Benji, vous êtes une super famille ,vous tous...
 Es ce qu il regarde le foot, avec sa boule entre les pattes.. ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> ...Es ce qu il regarde le foot, avec sa boule entre les pattes..


 
???? 
pas compris qq chose... une boule entre les pattes ?????? ;-)
Non, il ne regarde pas le foot, mais moi oui ;-)   
Benji préfère se prélasser dans son panier et de me regarder de temps en temps

----------


## Roukmoutt

Tu as dit que quand il était content, il gardait sa baballe entre ses pattes, par contre j ignorais que sa Mammie regardait le foot! Comme quoi il suffit de demander....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah j oubliais et le beau BO il en pense quoi.....

----------


## tarzandamour

Benji garde la balle dans la gueule, pour ne pas dire entre les dents, car il n'en a plus ;-)
Hier il l'a de nouveau prise lors de la sortie et l'a cachée au bord de la route : il fait un petit trou, pose la balle, et pousse ensuite avec son museau pour mettre herbes et terre dessus. Comme c'était la dernière petite balle je l'ai vite récupérée. Les autres 2 restent introuvables pour le moment  :: 

Bo veut juste mon attention et s'en fiche de la télé et du foot
par contre, il connaît le mot "foot" et se met alors en position de gardien de but pour jouer avec moi :-)   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## momo

BENJI....

----------


## tarzandamour

Bientôt une photo et/ou vidéo de Benji,
mais d'abord les dernières nouvelles.

Hier en rentrant, grand silence ! D'habitude Benji aboit frénétiquement de contentement dès qu'il entend que j'arrive. Hier donc rien. Je me disais, NON, PAS POSSIBLE !!! Je me suis imaginée toutes sortes de choses : *Il serait mal tombé ? Bo l'aurait attaqué ? Il se serait enfuit par un trou trouvé ? ....*
mais devinez quoi ?

Benji avait *LA BALLE* dans sa gueule, alors logique, il ne pouvait pas aboyer !!!

----------


## Daysie433

*ils nous en font de sacrées frayeurs nos petits amours*  :: 
*heureusement qu'on les aime*  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Jolie l histoire

----------


## maruska

quelle peur en effet!!oh le coquin!!

----------


## tarzandamour

*2 ANS jour pour jour 
que BENJI a quitté le refuge.
*
*2 ANS qu'il fait du progrès, tout doucement.
Il vient de loin !!!*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous faites un beau chemin ,tous les deux...

----------


## Daysie433

*bon anniversaire pour tes deux ans de liberté et d'amour Benji*  ::   ::  ::

----------


## maruska

Je n'ose penser s'il était resté au refuge, sans repaires, dans sa cage...il aurait fait le chemin inverse...il serait devenu inadoptable...heureusement il a trouvé sa fée qui le rassure et le fait progresser  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> Je n'ose penser s'il était resté au refuge, sans repaires, dans sa cage...il aurait fait le chemin inverse...il serait devenu inadoptable...heureusement il a trouvé sa fée qui le rassure et le fait progresser


on n'oublie pas Les Choupinous qui, pendant qq années avant son adoption, a pris Benji sous son aile et l'a aidé à avancer un peu dans le refuge en allant le voir régulièrement, en lui faisant des balades, le sortir un peu de son enfermement, de sa rigidité, de sa solitude dans le box. Quelqu'un en qu'il avait confiance et qui a tout fait pour ça. Merci aussi à toi Les Choupinous

----------


## tarzandamour

Benji avec sa balle, qu'il prend au quotidien maintenant, et depuis qu'il est sorti de la pension ;-)
Il l'emmène en promenade et essaie chaque fois de l'enterrer (et moi je le reprends... le prix des baballes hein ;-)  )



(désolée pour la qualité, elle est tirée d'une petite vidéo prise hier)

----------


## Daysie433

*pour la balle il copie sur son copain BO*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est vraiment chou ton Benji

----------


## tarzandamour

> *pour la balle il copie sur son copain BO*


hihi, c'est sûr ! Et preuve qu'il commence à se détendre !!!!!

----------


## tarzandamour

* ---- NICE : pensée spéciale aux victimes, leurs famille, amis, proches ----* *Ce soir, lors de la petite sortie pipi* Comme je l'empêche de l'enterrer il l'a gardée entre ses gencives ( :: ) tout le temps, Il marche tout en cherchant un endroit - il n'arrête pas de regarder de gauche à droite ;-)

----------


## fabienne h

Il ne revient pas un peu en enfance notre Barcley (ou plutot celle qu'il n'a peut être pas eu ?) ?

----------


## Daysie433

:: *trop chou sur la photo*

----------


## maruska

trop mignon!!

----------


## tarzandamour

promenade et Benji dans l'eau avec Bo, oui oui !
Il a même nagé un peu (malgré lui ;-)



 *cliquez bien sur cette photo pour l'agrandissement !!!
La tête de Benji est trop mignon ;-)
*

----------


## maruska

mais il n'a plus peur de rien notre petit Benji!!

----------


## tarzandamour

allez, je vous mets l'agrandissement ;-)

----------


## tarzandamour

un peu plus grand encore !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est trop chou, c est gai les baignades!!

----------


## poppo

Tu vas voir, il va y prendre gout! <3

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu vas voir, il va y prendre gout! <3

----------


## momo

Bravo petit BENJI....

----------


## tarzandamour

En fin de journée une envie de "changer de quartier", voir un peu autre chose.
En plus 'avais qq petites affaires à faire, alors une bonne excuse, et nous avons pris la voiture avant que l'orage et les grosses pluies s'abattent sur nous.

Une première halte ... avec une idée bien précise en tête et une petite idée en arrière plan  :: 
... la dame de la boutique était dispo et je me suis renseignée si c'était possible de....

*HAHA !!!
BENJI A ETE CHEZ LA TOILETTEUSE POUR SHAMPOOING !!!!!!*

Il a été très raide et méfiant au début de la rencontre, a eu un mouvement de surprise (peur) quand elle rapprochait trop vite ses mains, mais ensuite elle l'a pris dans ses bras pour le porter dans la baignoire, j'ai suivi pour le rassurer, et une fois que l'eau coulait sur ses poils je suis sortie pour le laisser savourer :-)

Je me suis promenée un peu avec Bo, et quand j'ai récupéré Benji il sentait tout bon le savon.
Il a été sage, et avait déjà bien repéré mon retour dans la boutique avec un *"ça se passe bien" ?*
L'envie qu'il vive cela est venue spontanément, jamais je n'ai été chez une toiletteuse pour chien  :: 
mais cette occasion était une à prendre immédiatement et Benji ne dirait pas le contraire.
Il est arrivé dans la salle d'attente en marchant calme et détendu à côté de sa coiffeuse,
avec sa queue qui remuait tranquillement 

Ensuite, petit tour au vert avec Bo. Nous avons eu de la chance (comme souvent), la grosse pluie a commencé le moment où je fermais la portière de la voiture pour rentrer chez nous. Quel timing !!!

Vous voyez comme il est tout zen et content ;-)



Quelques exercices assis-couché-pas bouger pour BO pendant que Benji attend.
Joli hasard, ils ont leur langue dehors tous les deux - Non, Bo ne se moque pas de Benji du tout !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Dites Donc  ,c est du luxe.. Quel joli cadeau tu lui as fait... 
Ca c est du bien être.. Il doit faire un super dodo, ce soir !

----------


## fabienne h

C'est bien d'avoir pris soin de lui, une sorte de thalassothérapie mousseuse !!!
C'est sur qu'il être fatigué notre Benji..., mais sentir tellement bon. Peut être pour pas longtemps car faut pas pousser !

----------


## Daysie433

*oh quel beau gosse ce Benji*  :: 
*il est tout fier ce petit coeur .... merci pour ce beau cadeau*  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> .., mais sentir tellement bon. Peut être pour pas longtemps car faut pas pousser !


surtout si on connaît la spécialité de Benji = rouler dans les cacas

----------


## maruska

musculation dans la rivière...toilettage....petit Benji prépare-t-il un petit concours de beauté en secret? ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ah non ,on ne connaissait pas c est une nouvelle therapie?? 
 J espere qu il n a pas fait ecole avec BO..

----------


## tarzandamour

Ca fait déjà un moment de silence.
Alors voici Benji : une lors d'une promenade
l'autre où il pique la balle de Bo (qui ne dit rien). Car oui, Benji a commencé à jouer !!!
Au lieu d'aboyer quand il est excité il va chercher le KONG, court de partout pour le chercher s'il ne le voit pas immédiatement, et le "mâchouille" comme un forcené (sans dents, ça glisse !) hihi

----------


## MALIN

il a une petite bouille a bisous

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est super le Benji...
On voit qu il est heureux ..
A bientôt pour la suite ..de l histoire !

----------


## fabienne h

J'adore..... mais c'est un petit voyou de piquer le kong de Bo, heureusement que ce dernier ne dit rien !
Encore et toujours des nouvelles !!!!
merci

----------


## tarzandamour

Rassurez-vous, Benji aboît toujours hein. Juste un peu moins et moins longtemps surtout  :: 
Ce que j'avais oublié de dire, je ne sais pas qui voit la taille réelle du plus gros K..g, mais Benji arrive à mettre sa mâchoire inférieure dans le gros trou, et il le porte ainsi ! Il y a des avantages quand on n'a plus de crocs

----------


## tarzandamour

Il est temps de remettre qq nouvelles photos.
Entretemps Benji a passé 2 autres semaines en pension. Il avait de nouveau une copine dans le parc et ça c'était une nouvelle fois bien passé. Hélas, de ces épisodes je n'ai pas de photos.

Benji joue de plus en plus. Rassuré parce que chaque fois de retour à la maison ? Il se lâche. Même avec Bo il a quelques mouvements de jeu, mais surtout des grognements quand il a sa balle et que Bo rapproche  ::  (vidéo bientôt)

Ici Benji qui joue au cache-cache, haha (désolé, la photo ne passe pas, j'essaierai demain)

----------


## tarzandamour



----------


## tarzandamour

Et Benji lors de la recherche

----------


## tarzandamour

Et Benji lors de la recherche, jamais loin du panier

----------


## tarzandamour

Benji singe - *Exercice Bo Assis (pas bouger)*

----------


## tarzandamour

*Sous le choc... jamais drôle d'annoncer...

BENJI A EU UN ACCIDENT CET APRES-MIDI ET BCP DE PROBLEMES INTERNES constatés chez le vétérinaire où nous sommes allés au plus vite après l'impact.

Nous avons dû mettre fin à ses souffrances ce jour vers 17h...  
**
Désolée, ce n'est pas un mot qui convient... je me sens nulle et abasourdie... 
je voulais changer la laisse de BO et celle de Benji m'a échappée des mains, et Benji est allé se promener un peu plus loin et ne voulait pas venir de suite malgré mes appels "au pied"... Tout s'est passé tellement vite... juste à côté d'un magasin où je venais d'acheter ses croquettes... Et même pas sur une route passante où on roule vite... mais sur une aire artisanale.
Désolée, désolée mon pauvre chou !!!
*

----------


## Daysie433

:: *oh pauvre petit benji, repose en paix petit coeur 

**tarzandamour de tout coeur avec toi, ne t'en veux pas, c'était un horrible accident ce n'est pas de ta faute, un accident ne peut se prévoir, courage...* :: 

*il me semble que tu as mon n° de tél si tu as envie de parler je suis là pour t'écouter et t'épauler
gros bisous*  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

*Merci beaucoup Daysie, pas facile de ne pas se sentir coupable sous ces circonstances.
Pour le moment je laisse couler un peu les larmes
et t'appellerai peut-être un peu plus tard.*

----------


## Findus

Je viens de lire son post et tous les bons moments depuis que tu l'as adopté. Tu lui as fait une belle vie, avec des copains. Il a couru, il a joué, il s'est baigné. Il a été heureux. Il peut se reposer maintenant.

----------


## tarzandamour

Merci Findus

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je suis effaree pour toi, je compatis de tout coeur...
Mon petit Benji ,repose en paix et veille sur ta Mammie depuis le pays des etoiles

----------


## tarzandamour

Merci Roukmoutt, de tout cur...
C'est joli  " ... le pays des étoiles...."
Le corps de Benji se repose encore un peu chez nous ; donner l'occasion à tout le monde de dire "au revoir", inclus à moi, Bo et les chats. Dire au revoir à l'ancienne... La mort est la toute fin de la vie et en fait partie, bien que l'on espère toujours que ce soit le plus tard possible et de la manière la plus douce.

----------


## tarzandamour

Avec le décès de Trésor, la naissance de mon nouveau projet, je n'avais pas pris le temps de refaire quelques vidéos. Alors cette nuit j'en ai fait une, pour BENJI et de lui. Je vais en refaire quelques unes pour que l'on puisse garder de bons souvenirs.

https://youtu.be/26Lp136zR9c

----------


## tarzandamour

et mon hommage, bien qu'un peu long... je n'ai pas trop coupé
Benji était encore un peu méfiant et moins gai, mais il observait beaucoup et venait prendre des caresses pour se rassurer. Aussi Trésor et Bo sont à l'image

https://youtu.be/rfonJH1D0h8

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos joli Bengi  :: Courage a vous dans ces moments si terribles

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bon courage a toi, pour cette dure journee..
 Il etait vraiment chou ton Benji, et il avait pris bel allure

----------


## momo

Oh non,pas toi petit BENJI....pas comme ça!!!!!!!
Après avoir passé 9 ans derrière les barreaux,tu avais enfin TA famille et tu as découvert plein de jolies choses....
Rejoindre le pont de l arc en ciel suite à un accident de voiture c est vraiment affreux 
Mon cœur est tellement triste de ce départ qui n aurait pas du avoir lieu....je pense fort à ta maman qui doit avoir 
le cœur en miette.
Doux repos petit Ange,tu resteras dans ma mémoire petit loulou 
Courage Tarzandamour.....

----------


## tarzandamour

Je viens de retrouver cette photo. *Nos deux anges au ciel.*
*Vous avez vu que leurs corps et queues forment un COEUR* ?!  ::  

Pièce jointe 323896

----------


## breton67

je suis effondrée je viens de lire , tant de soucis et d imprévus de mon coté j avais zappé .......... 
Je connais cette douleur ma petite Cannelle a été écrasée volontairement 
Tarzandamour aucun mot ne pourra aider ,mais c est le destin , nous étions sortis ce soir là pour une ballade supplementaire était la premiere fois et elle a été fatale a ma puce de 16 mois 
j ai mis longtemps a me pardonner alors je t en prie pleure ton petit bonhomme mais c était son destin
 j en ais tres gros sur le coeur petit Benji j avais sa bannière si longtemps et j ai mal 
courage tarzandamour
et toi petit bonhomme repose en paix tu auras connu le meilleur de ta  vie chez ta maman ;vole petit

----------


## tarzandamour

merci aussi à toi Breton... et tes mots, ton histoire personnelle.
Oui, le destin, ce destin que  peut être si cruel...
Hier, l'après-midi de l'accident, au  moment de sortir de la maison, en prenant le chemin descendant (petit chemin étroit entouré d'arbres), pour rejoindre la route pour aller faire nos courses et promenade, la toute première fois j'ai vu une BUZE qui nous accompagnait... qui volait devant nous d'arbre à arbre... j'avais roulé tout doucement pour le prendre en photo... une fois il s'était même posé au sol pour picorer qq chose (souris morte ?) et s'est envolé de nouveau chaque fois que ma voiture rapprochait. Ca a duré tout le chemin, et vers le virage il est parti sur le côté. Je n'ai pas cherché le symbolique d'une buze... mais ce sont toujours lors de ces après-coups que l'on voit ces hasards, ces moments "pas comme les autres", ces "premières fois"... qui semblent d'un coup un présage de quelque chose. Hélas, cette chose n'est pas toujours une bonne chose. Mais parfois oui... le destin... on ne sait jamais ce qui va nous arriver, nous pouvons seulement essayer de faire notre mieux.

MERCI A VOUS TOUTES/tous
je reviens régulièrement voir si un petit message s'est déposé... Le partage des douleurs est important et je suis soulagée que vous ne m'engueulez pas !!!

----------


## momo

T engueuler,pourquoi donc,un accident est si vite arrivé et personne n est à l abri....

----------


## tarzandamour

> T engueuler,pourquoi donc,un accident est si vite arrivé et personne n est à l abri....




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens de rentrer de chez le vétérinaire.
Benji est toujours à la maison.
J'ai décidé de le faire incinérer avec récupération de ses cendres, chose que je n'ai jamais faite auparavant.

Pourquoi maintenant ? Comme j'espère voir mon projet devenir réalité, j'aurai un bout de terrain, et sur ce terrain Benji, sous forme de cendres, aura son enterrement . Ainsi il restera un peu plus avec nous, il aura quand-même sa maîtresse à lui-pour-toujours pendant que son âme vole en liberté. Cette idée m'apaise.

----------


## tarzandamour

La vice-présidente du refuge de Benji et Trésor m'a appelé, c'est elle avec une autre bénévole qui m'ont emmené Benji il y a 2 ans et 5 mois. Je lui ai raconté ce qui s'est passé.
Elle nous donne également tout son soutien.
Merci à toi Christine !

----------


## Daysie433

*Christine est adorable, je la connais c'est elle qui m'a apporté à la maison  mon petit caniche Lotus
de 12 ans dont personne ne voulait à cause de son caractère.

pensées émues pour tes petits coeurs Benji et Trésor*  ::

----------


## breton67

il ne manquerait plus que qui que ce soit te jette la pierre , on se fait tant de reproches déja soi meme alors que rien n aurait pu empecher cet accident , il va falloir comme on dit laisser le temps au temps et c est tres dur quand l un de nos petits s en va 
je ne peux que répeter courage

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est dur , tres dur, ce qui est arrive...
 Mais je suis sure que dans tout l amour que te portals Benji, il ne voudrait que tu culpabilise ainsi,
les animaux ont une immense sagesse,et un immense amour..
Il est tout pres de toi, te regarde et veille sur toi avec Tresor..
Courage..

----------


## Wilo

tout comme Breton, personne ne peut jeter la pierre, nous avons tous à un moment ou un autre, un drame qui s'est passé et l'on se dit toujours "mais si j'avais fait" ou "si", les "si" sont nombreux et la culpabilité aussi. on ne peut pas toujours tout prévoir, la porte restée ouverte, la laisse qui échappe, le jardin que l'on croit bien clos... de tout coeur avec toi, Tarzandamour, nous partageons ta peine, c'est ça qui nous lie tous, ici, l'amour, la joie et le chagrin

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais on n a pas a t engueuler!! Tu l as sorti de son chagrin, tu l as nourri, gate ,choye et redone espoir et amour....Benji a eu chaud dans ton coeur ,dans tes bras...il a vecu de magnifiques moments, grace a to..
Il faut laisser le temps faire son oeuvre..
 J ai aussi fait incinere mes animaux, et j ai le sentiment qu il y a encore de leur presence..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis vraiment de coeur avec toi, BO, et tes autres 4 pattes..

----------


## tarzandamour

Merci aussi à WILO. Mes excuses si j'oublie de nommer certains d'entre vous suite à vos mots de soutien, mais j'apprécie tous vos messages.
Ma première réaction de hier, sous le choc de la soudaineté était effectivement un peu de honte de ne pas avoir pu garder la laisse à la main. Mais, je sais faire abstraction, ne vous inquiétez pas. La culpabilité est un mal qui ronge, et qui ne sert à rien. Que j'avais déjà perdu pas mal d'animaux ces 2 dernières années comptait aussi. C'est juste que c'était si court, 2 ans et 5 mois, et Benji faisait tellement de progrès ces derniers mois. 
Mais, la vie était aussi encore difficile pour lui à l'extérieur. 
Et, ça fait du bien de montrer son chagrin, chose que je ne fais pas toujours, car je veux aller de l'avant. Mais il faut un temps pour tout. 
Voilà que je m'ouvre à vous ! Nous sommes devenu de vrais amis à force de partager les bonheurs et malheurs. 

La Buse : élévation spirituelle, j'ai cherché. Alors, pour moi : lâcher prise et ne pas rester sur une vieille mélodie, manière de penser, d'agir, et pour Benji, je le vois comme un présage à la liberté inconditionnelle, ne plus de moments de raideur, de peurs, de grognements pour lui. Il est parti en ayant connu la VRAIE VIE.

J'ai refait une vidéo avec images datant d'il y a un mois.
J'espère qu'elle vous plaira. C'est ma manière de lui rendre hommage. Merci d'être là 

https://youtu.be/Hiie7xvQFq4
https://youtu.be/Hiie7xvQFq4

----------


## Daysie433

*merci pour cette très belle vidéo où l'on voit un petit Benji heureux*  :: * 
deux ans et 4 mois c'est court mais que de bonheurs tu lui as donnés ... merci pour lui*  ::

----------


## Wilo

un Benji Heureux avec un grand H et qui n'hésite pas à défier la vache  :: merci pour lui  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Benji ce 4 novembre

https://youtu.be/Hiie7xvQFq4

----------


## fredon21

::  :: Nous savons tous que tu as été très heureux Benji ! ::

----------


## maruska

Je découvre ce soir...quel choc, quelle tristesse petit Benii!
Tarzandamour tu lui as ouvert ton coeur, ta maison, tu lui as tout appris, tu l'as rendu heureux!
Quel soulagement quand nous avions appris qu'il arrivait chez toi, lui qui n'avait connu que la cage...
Je ne te remercierai jamais assez pour lui!
Vole petit Benji d'amour, va retrouver petite Tresor, petits êtres au destin cruel qu'une bonne fée a délivrés!
C'était un accident, c'était hélas son destin!
Je partage ce soir ton chagrin tarzandamour.  ::  ::

----------


## r'is27

Je viens juste d'apprendre le départ de Benji, vous avez été une formidable maîtresse, pour Benji et Trésor, vous leur avez fait découvrir la vie, la chaleur d'un foyer, l'amour et goûter ainsi au bonheur. Cet accident était malheureusement le destin de Benji, mais grâce à vous il est parti le coeur rempli d'amour et a retrouvé Trésor. Je suis sûre que là haut tous les deux s'éclatent et ont retrouvé Chanel, la soeur de Trésor partie trop tôt, et qu'ils lui racontent tout l'amour qu'ils ont reçu et toutes les belles aventures qu'ils ont vécu à votre côté.
Beaucoup de courage à vous dans cette douloureuse épreuve. Au revoir Benji

----------


## Zénitude

Je viens d'apprendre la nouvelle, que c'est triste

----------


## tarzandamour

_Petit Benji, juste 8 jours avant ton dernier voyage.
J'aime me souvenir de toi dans la nature, là où tu étais dans ton élément. Et à l'aise avec BO._
Bisous pour toujours Benji

----------


## tarzandamour

Déjà un mois Benji  ::

----------


## momo

Dur de vivre sans eux.....courage Tarzandamour. ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je suis sure qu il te regarde depuis son etoile ,il doit babiller avec Tresor et ton chat... Ils suivent certainement avec beaucoup d amour et d attention ton projet....alors plein succes a toi pour cette aventure, et une belle annee 2017 avec pleins de choses heureuses ! Ma participation de 100 euros est partie ce jour. Bises a toi et au beau BO ..

----------


## tarzandamour

Merci Roukmoutt !!! C'est très généreux. Merci du fond du  :: 

Tout à l'heure j'ai récupéré les cendres de Benji. Au déménagement ce printemps (mon projet), il déménagera avec nous. Oui, je me l'imagine souvent avec toutes les autres étoiles qui ont vécu avec moi de leur vivant, et je leur envoi régulièrement toutes mes pensées d'amour.

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est vraiment touchant, bisous a vous deux ..

----------


## anniec

> Oui, je me l'imagine souvent avec toutes les autres étoiles qui ont vécues avec moi de leur vivant, et je leur envoi régulièrement toutes mes pensées d'amour.


 ::  ::  :: 
Douces pensées

----------


## tarzandamour

> Douces pensées


Merci Anniec

----------

